# HELP! I'm in a style rut!



## CandeeNova (Jan 16, 2010)

Lately, I've been on a t-shirt and jeans, chucks and hoodie style rut. I hate it because I don't feel good about myself when I wear something that tacky and cheap looking, but I don't think anything else looks good on me. I'm "plus sized" but I'm also petite so I'm hard to dress. I'm also 25, so I want to look cute an trendy but not too trendy like at Torrid. Lane Bryant has great lingerie, but their clothes are so old lady-ish! I love the classic and timeless, yet somehow trendy style of Jackie Kennedy Onasis, but she was tall, thin and gorgeous! This is so depressing! Any advice, pictures, websites, store suggestions will help. Thank you!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 16, 2010)

a good place to start is by observing plus sized celebs, get style ideas from them! 

Top 10 Hottest “Plus” Sized Celebrities - Listverse


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

i'm pretty much the same as you although i'm not petite. i too have been really fed up of my jeans and hoodies - no matter how comfy they are!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 18, 2010)

Go to a store and find something you like but something you're unsure of pulling off. Good way to get out of a rut. I'd check online too since there are probably less cute plus size options at the mall.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 19, 2010)

When I'm in a rut, I just get some really fun shoes and accessories. That really jazzes up everything.


----------



## widdershins (Jan 22, 2010)

I think adding a couple of basic pieces into your wardrobe can really spice up your whole style. I just recently added a black vest, a black blazer, and some leggings and long tunic shirts into my wardrobe and I love making new combinations!

Some of the websites I love to go to for inspiration are: 

LOOKBOOK.nu: collective fashion consciousness. (not too many plus sized girls on there but they still have great inspirations)
College Fashion - Tips, trends and style for students.

I'm plus-sized too, and 5' 4" and oldnavy.com has online plus clothes that are super classy. I got my blazer and vest along with some cute dresses there not too long ago. 

Hope that helps!

PS Chucks are amazing! I am hardly out of my black high-tops but you might add a pair of cute flats and some ankle booties. I like the flats at hottopic.com.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2010)

I would say stick to your jeans and get comfortable but fashionable sweater and cardigans and then find yourself comfy knee high boots and that would sufficiently dress up a tshirt and jeans. 

I'm honestly a lover of dresses... it's hard to feel dressed down in a dress and I love that it's only one piece so it's easier to put together an outfit. 

I find Target and JC Penney to have cuter clothes that are more age appropriate than either Lane Bryant or Torrid.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Like someone said keep the piece you seem to be most comfortable in like your jeans and add to that. Im a plus size but my issue is opposite to yours, I'm tall ( 5'10"). I find that adding a cute shoe instantly dresses up alot of things. Also forever21 has a plus line now called Faith 21. You can add trendier pieces to your wardrobe and not break the bank. Other resources Ive found are:
Torrid.com 
Dehlia.com 
OldNavy.com
Alloy.com
WetSeal.com ( they have an online exclusive plus size shop)
Alight.com
Nordstrom's and Macy's
Bandlu.com (its not as trendy but a great place for dresses)

Happy hunting hopes this helps.


----------

